

Show HN: My idea for a new Upcoming.org - callmeed

So, the recent "Death of Upcoming" post/discussion got me thinking (see http://waxy.org/2013/04/the_death_of_upcomingorg/ and https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5578841) ...<p>I always snap photos of event posters when I see them in coffee shops. So, why not have an event guide that is more visual and based around these posters?<p>So I built that real quick: http://www.eventeresting.com<p>Right now it just directs to my local area (san luis obispo) but it can support multiple regions.<p>I'm using Mailgun to receive email attachments and it puts the events in a list waiting for moderation.<p>Feedback welcome. If anyone wants to moderate a Bay Area list, let me know (I'm thinking of posting some gigs on Craigslist or Task Rabbit to get events up there).
======
callmeed
Clickable link: <http://www.eventeresting.com>

